

Proudcloud Ramaze (Lightweight Ruby Framework) Presentation - bougyman
http://blog.proudcloud.net/2011/05/proudcloud-talks-2-dreinavarro-on-ramaze/

======
riffraff
One of the nice things missing in the presentation is the fact that ramaze
bundles a lot of non-intrusive helper modules for many things (user
management, authentication/identity, commenting, captcha, pagination etc).

Since this are simple library elements they do not bloat the rest of the code,
but they still allow quick development without chasing external libraries or
snippets found on google that may be outdated, uncooperative with each other,
or simply untested.

------
chuhnk
I am in support of alternative ruby frameworks. My go to is usually Sinatra.
Whether it's a tiny json api or a large feature rich application, I am always
in favour of Sinatra over Rails. I like the simplicity and clean
implementation.

------
bougyman
Would be nice to have audio.

